# Head boat fishing



## showpig (Apr 3, 2009)

Anyone have any tips on what type of tackle to use fishing for walleye from a head boar ? We will be going out of Port Clinton
Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Gills63 (Mar 29, 2012)

Worm harness. Try to get there early so you can fish the bow

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## showpig (Apr 3, 2009)

That's haven't went out on ahead boat for ten years. Do you still use bottom bouncers ?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

They throw a lot of mayfly rigs,bow or stern i prefer.Always fun time.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Wow....... not one mention of Erie Dearies........


----------



## Archery Patriot (Mar 8, 2012)

Hair jigs!! I wouldn't use anything else


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

